
A New Train Station in Cambridge Has Sparked Controversy Among Mathematicians - at-fates-hands
http://www.archdaily.com/872799/a-new-train-station-in-cambridge-has-sparked-controversy-among-mathematicians
======
matt4077
I quite like how this journalist appears to have identified Wolfram's most
prominent character features from just reading a single blog post :)

